# 66 heads 76 block.



## Gran Turismo (Jan 12, 2010)

I take it all heads after 63 are interchangable. Will 66 "094" heads fit on a 1976 350 block.
Its just a quick build up motor for a truck so number correctness or performance not an issue.:cheers


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

The "truck" has a Pontiac motor??


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Heads '65 and up are interchangeable. If you run the '66 heads on the late block, make sure your pistons will not hit the valves. The valve to piston angle is different from '66 on back, and vise versa. If the 350 has been overhauled and has the multiple eybrow pistons, it will probably be fine, but CHECK it first. Also, do the math: cc the heads, and figure out your compression ratio. It may be 10.5 or higher....not good on today's fuel. GMC truck?


----------

